
Totemic–a digital trading card exchange built on an NFT-only blockchain - memymo
There’s a new site for digital collectibles crypto trading called Totemic (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.totemic.co&#x2F;?f=ct) where you can buy and sell and trade cool exclusive cards made by established artists. These cards are each unique and limited edition in a similar way that CryptoKitties and RarePepes are. Card ownership is recorded on the public Bitmark blockchain which is a built-for-purpose property blockchain (made for NFTs specifically).<p>Fans can buy packs of eight cards at a time. Cards are all noted as common, uncommon, or rare, giving collectors an authenticated understanding of the value and scarcity of each card as they buy, collect, and trade cards with other users within the marketplace. Collectors can also buy and trade single cards in the secondary market.<p>Cards accumulate value by being traded, the chain-of-ownership and provenance are viewable on Bitmark’s built-for-purpose public blockchain.<p>Jamie King, former media executive at Bittorrent and producer of STEAL THIS FILM, recently launched this new exchange. It is not just another blockchain project with a white paper and a dream. Before even raising a dime there have been fully functioning prototypes we’ve tried and tested. It’s live now… go get yourself some cards: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.totemic.co&#x2F;?f=ct
======
jt0525
Interesting!

